# LM Motorsailer(s)



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

All:

I'm looking for some guide regarding LM motorsailers as a possibility for offshore sailing - specifically anyone who has owned one, or has had some experience around them...perhaps a co-cruiser.

Mahina's guide lists it as a suggestion, and comps seems to indicate that it is in the middle of the measurements of a good cruiser. However, finding anyone who has had any real experience has been extremely difficult to locate.

I'm especially concerned about the cockpit size, drainage, and how one would go about building out a bridge deck of some size for her. 
I would also like to receive any knowledge about the sail drive system and offshore work. I realize there are posts on here already regarding the validity of sail drives, but these seem to be focused on less ambitious courses than offshore work moving UP and OFFSHORE of California to Washington / BC for my own example.

Additionally, if there are any other concerns about her hull structure to look out for, please let me know.

SaltyMonkey


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The March/April issue of Good Old Boat has a review of the LM 28, if that helps at all.


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

Thanks I'll look into, but would also like some hands on ol' dog feedback as well from owners etc. Looking at the 30 right now.

Cheers

SaltyMonkey


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

I looked into the article on the 28. It's a vanilla soft selling review of the design which talks about some "clever" aspects of the arrangement of the LM 28. The owner in the article does light local sailing. The article doesn't address how owners have modified the design for real cruising offshore. For instance:

- size of cockpit and issues related to drainage should it get swamped in a high sea, and how to go about reinforcing the doors to the pilothouse, or building out a bridge deck.

- engine room access through the cockpit and how to seal and lock this down properly so the room doesn't get swamped.

- the stove in the pilothouse being only a countertop and non-gimballed. 

- concerns regarding the sail drive unit safety.

- any additional reinforcements that may need to be done to make it into a real seagoing yacht.

- any additional user modifications to the main cabin area to make this a livable space instead of just a table and two couches.

And I could go on about rigging etc.

in other words, experiences of people having these boats for years and/or traveling a great deal in them.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

As i said, "if that helps at all."


----------



## SaltyMonkey (May 13, 2010)

Sorry if it sounded ungrateful. Thanks for your help


----------

